# Still In Shock



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Guys and gals, 

I'm really really down about this. We've lost the guy. We've lost him for one, maybe two seasons. He's damaged goods for the rest of his career. We beat the odds and got the #1 pick but now have nothing to show for it this season. Nothing. It's awful. I like Roy and Aldridge, but I was really looking forward to watching Oden play. I'm also wondering if they're going to change the TV schedule now and show less of our games. Sucks, sucks, sucks. I can't believe this has happened. It will sting for a long time. How are you all doing today?

Eric


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sorry to hear you're down Eric. 

I'm upset, but at the same time life gave my family a bit of a reality check about a year ago, so I take this with a grain of salt. Having a parent get cancer really puts things into perspective as to what sucks and doesn't. 

I'm not trying to get all preachy here, or to be all "pfft..you guys need a reality check", but this isn't anything I'm too upset about. I'm sorry if it comes off a little preachy, that's not my intention.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Eric - 

I'm going to give you a piece of advice that you likely don't hear in your line of business--don't be so dramatic.

Oden will come back next year, and he will still likely be a dominant player. We will be fine. Life will go on.

Sports are for entertainment. Enjoy the Blazers; don't mourn them.

--addition to initial post--

After re-reading what I wrote, it looks much harsher than I mean it to be. I didn't mean it harshly at all, in fact. 

My point is that it's not like Oden had a leg amputated. We just have a bit of delayed gratification. Things are still looking great for us. Clearly, we're going to lose as many national spots as they can pull us from, but that's what NBALP is for.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Nathan, don't let the events of the past few days get you down so low that you can't see the good things about this team. i am enclosing a copy of a post from anothe thread on Prz in lieu of Oden. It was a response to losing Oden and trading Zack but it expresses the good i see in this team going forward. And Greg will be back.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by MARIS61
Joel will rock this year.

I expect no body to fill the void Zach left. 


I expect everybody to more than fill Zacks void. 

I believe that all five positions can add 4 more points to there positions than last years team. 

I believe that this team will win as many, and probably more games than last year. 

We are deeper than we were last year in the front court if we can keep bodies healthy just a few games more this year than last. Say ten or twenty more player games. We had a lot of lost time with big guys injuries last year. (anybody want to see how many big guy missed games we had?)

I am not nearly as pesimistic as many. I am a Blazer fan and not just a Greg Oden fan. 

Go Blazers!!!!!!!!!!


gatorpops


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

MJ Broke his leg early in his career, he was damaged goods long before he won a ring. Shaq has won several titles with the "damaged goods" tag. Chauncey Billups blew out his knee in college, look at him today. Being young is the best thing that favors Oden making a full recovery.

Look at it this way, microfracture has become the new standard in cartlidge repair because it actually stimulates growth. All other methods either take away tissue or try to transplant tissue. You should read the case study posted on this site, because by that report Oden has a good chance of coming back more than %100. The problem with microfracture is the recovery time, but if you stack it up against other procedures you will find that it is the best long-term fix available.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I know the difference between sports and reality...and i'm pretty sure everyone else knows the difference. And thanks to Mr. Crapzano, a nice reminder. NOT! I'm sad, yes, but he will be back and life goes on. We are still going to have a good team, we were only blessed to have a better team with Oden this year, there's always next year.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I am still bummed out very disappointed but life goes on. He will be back next year and he can develop with our other rookies. My cancellation price, because of him my eight-year-old son is excited to go to the games. 

P.S.
PM me if you want to buy 5-10 pairs of tickets.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

**** happens, what can you do. Better now, then when the Blazers are actually competing for a Championship. Maybe you'll get a top 3 pick. It sucks, but it can't get any worse..at least I hope not.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> We've lost the guy.


This isn't true. He's still a Blazer. 



> We've lost him for one, maybe two seasons.


Oden's almost definitely out for this season. Next season is entirely dependent on how his recovery goes. If his recovery is similar to Randolph or Stoudemire (similar injury, age, and playing position), I would expect him to return either at the beginning of next season, or in the early part of it. 



> He's damaged goods for the rest of his career.


It's way too early to make that kind of an assessment. Amare Stoudemire has said that he actually plays better now, after the surgery. Randolph has shown no negative signs after getting into shape - in fact his stats were some of the best of his career. 



> We beat the odds and got the #1 pick but now have nothing to show for it this season. Nothing. It's awful.


Actually, we've got a great player who suffered a serious injury. That's not nothing, though it is disappointing. 



> I like Roy and Aldridge, but I was really looking forward to watching Oden play.


So were we all. It's taking some getting used to, but honestly, Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, the newly acquired Channing Frye and James Jones, what could be a resurgent Martell Webster, perhaps a recovered Darius Miles? There is a ton to be excited about without Oden. With Oden, I had a hard time containing my excitement when I thought about it for very long. 



> I'm also wondering if they're going to change the TV schedule now and show less of our games. Sucks, sucks, sucks. I can't believe this has happened. It will sting for a long time. How are you all doing today?
> 
> Eric


I'm not dwelling on it, a lot like a number of folks around here. I'm a little caught up in the American League East pennant race between the Red Sox and Yankees, I'm psyched about how good the Ducks may prove to be this football season... and I'm banking on another fun, though sub-.500 season for the Blazers. Would've been great to watch Oden learn the ropes of the NBA, but as my signature suggests, I don't mind exercising patience.  Great to hear from you, as usual, Speed. ~ former AugmonAnthony1999


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

You should be ashamed of yourself. It is an unfortunate situation, but its not the end of the world. You need to keep in perspective what the Blazers are trying to accomplish. Thinking long-term this is possibly the best situation that couldve happened. We can now concentrate on building our young core (minus greg), Gel as a team, and growing in this league means that you will run into bumps along the road.

We are in great shape still at PF/C. Don't get me wrong, Greg would be awesome, but Channing, Joel, LMA, Outlaw, Raef, Mcbob is a pretty solid lineup that goes 3 levels deep.

Greg will return in due time and his absence might allow us to have another top 5 pick this year to land that last missing piece whether its trading it away for a vet, or drafting a promising talent.

So get over the fact that your "savior" is out for the year. He is far from DONE, so enjoy the year with the amazing group of young talent that KP and company have brilliantly constructed the last few years.

There will be bumps and bruises along the way, but thats all part of the ride to ultimate success.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

It does suck.

If this injury hadn't happened, Oden would be learning this year and making all the usual rookie mistakes and silly plays, but then he would come to play next year with one year of experience and a good idea of what he needs to do. 

Now everything is pushed back a year. Next season will be Odens first, he will have to make all of his rookie mistakes next year. This pushes all of the teams plans back a year. Playoffs possibly next year instead of possibly this year. 2nd round in 3 years instead of 2. It very well may cost us a championship. Hopefully it only costs us one of many.

If this had happened before the draft, Oden would be the #2 pick. So I suppose one way to look at it is instead of lucking out and getting the #1, we really got #2. Much better then the #6 we were at, so I guess we got that going for us, which is nice.


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

I hate delayed gratification, and there's certainly no guarantee of our prized draft pick having an Amare-like recovery, but JESUS, we're still talking about Greg-freaking-Oden as our franchise big man! I'm still giddy and my cup overfloweth!

I'd much rather be bummed out having to wait one year for Oden than talking about our #6-7ish pick becoming a starter in a few years. 

And I'm very excited to watch our Oden-less team bust its @ss this year and punch quite a few unsuspecting teams in the neck. 

What will piss me off as a fan will be LOSER talk of trying to get a high draft pick again. SCREW THAT!! I expect to see this team fight hard to win at least one more game than they did last year. We have more than enough exceptional young talent. I want to see some insane effort this year.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Elton said:


> I hate delayed gratification, and there's certainly no guarantee of our prized draft pick having an Amare-like recovery, but JESUS, we're still talking about Greg-freaking-Oden as our franchise big man! I'm still giddy and my cup overfloweth!
> 
> I'd much rather be bummed out having to wait one year for Oden than talking about our #6-7ish pick becoming a starter in a few years.
> 
> ...




Now that is what I am talking about!
Perfect.


prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> sorry to hear you're down Eric.
> 
> I'm upset, but at the same time life gave my family a bit of a reality check about a year ago, so I take this with a grain of salt. Having a parent get cancer really puts things into perspective as to what sucks and doesn't.
> 
> I'm not trying to get all preachy here, or to be all "pfft..you guys need a reality check", but this isn't anything I'm too upset about. I'm sorry if it comes off a little preachy, that's not my intention.


I was eager to see Oden play this season, but all this does is delay that a year. Sure it's a bummer, but like you say Hap it's nothing to get too upset about.

My wife's sister yesterday had to have emergency brain surgery. It was out of the blue, she's only 48, and that gave me a reality check on what is important. She's going to be in rehab the next year just trying to get her left side to respond properly if there isn't any complications. I don't mean to be melodramatic, but Oden's injury is nothing really. We'll see him playing next year and I'm confident he'll make a full recovery. At least a lot more confident than I am my SIL will.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> Guys and gals,
> 
> I'm really really down about this. We've lost the guy. We've lost him for one, maybe two seasons. He's damaged goods for the rest of his career. We beat the odds and got the #1 pick but now have nothing to show for it this season. Nothing. It's awful. I like Roy and Aldridge, but I was really looking forward to watching Oden play. I'm also wondering if they're going to change the TV schedule now and show less of our games. Sucks, sucks, sucks. I can't believe this has happened. It will sting for a long time. How are you all doing today?
> 
> Eric


Well you read all the optomist posts, so I'll jump in with a differnet post since I know misery loves company.

It absolutely sucks, we don't know if he will fully recover by next year or ever. I think the hardest part as a Blazer fan this coming up year will be following Oden's progess to see if he is recovering like we all hope. 

As for the season, I think the only way I can stomach another losing season (is this the fifth in a row) is thinking of it as scrimmage games for Roy, Aldridge and company until Oden gets back.

I do agree with all the sentiments about keeping it in perspective . . . really what impact do the Blazers have on a fan's everyday life . . . more than I want to admit, but I will try and remember they are only a sports team and there is so much more to life than a local sports team.

Go Pearl District, Theater Arts, Local Pubs, BBQs with friends, the Northwest Outdoors and Vacations!


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I have said this many times! Oden was a nice piece but the good luck charm of this team is ROY!!! Rookie of the year, team instant leader and all around good guy for the franchise. Add that with LA who Durant said was the best player to come out of Texas and you got a one two punch already! Frye is now in the best possible position to show the world he's a force. If Greg was healthy, Frye would see far less minutes. Remember Frye was a protected player with the Knicks year one. Outlaw could explode this year and Webster might finally realize he can shoot the lights out at the three point land. This team has no excuse not to succeed this year. Webster, Outlaw, Frye and Jack all have a ton to prove, Oden or not! This is their opportunity and for Roy to bring it all together as the go to guy. The ball is going to move better without Zach and the defense will be better too. I'm looking forward to this season!


----------



## TallBottom (May 24, 2006)

WHATEVER YOU DO...DON'T SAY IT CAN'T GET WORSE!

There now, that being said it certainly does suck. I've been reading everything I could but didn't know how to respond. It sucks for Greg Oden, his family, his team, and yes us! The thing I keep wondering about is how people can say he can come back to be just as good, when we really don't know how good a NBA player he was (or would have been). The Amares and Kidds we knew how good they were, but with Greg we all wanted and hoped and thought we knew, but really you just don't know. So now, when he does come back, if he's not the greatest will it be because of the injury? Weird thoughts.

But life goes on and I'm hoping to see some of the games on national tv and look forward to the season's start. We have some good players and for those that care I'm glad Zach has moved on. I think we have an opportunity for more entertaining ball.

There was always so much hype around Oden and now the Blazers I just look forward to moving on and actually seeing some ball. It will be what it is and I will always be a fan.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> Guys and gals,
> 
> I'm really really down about this. We've lost the guy. We've lost him for one, maybe two seasons. He's damaged goods for the rest of his career. We beat the odds and got the #1 pick but now have nothing to show for it this season. Nothing. It's awful. I like Roy and Aldridge, but I was really looking forward to watching Oden play. I'm also wondering if they're going to change the TV schedule now and show less of our games. Sucks, sucks, sucks. I can't believe this has happened. It will sting for a long time. How are you all doing today?
> 
> Eric


I am very VERY upset about this. I have purposely been avoiding the boards because I am still working through the grieving process and I am not ready to hear folks tell me that I am being silly and irrational because it's not the end of the world, must worse things can happen to someone, Oden will return, we will be better than last year, blah, blah, blah. That happened in the next post in this thread. That's when I quit reading.

I know it's not the end of the world, worse things happen to people etc. etc., but I am entitled to mourn what could have been before I move on to what is.

This IS a tragedy and it DOES suck, suck, suck. 

Scarlett


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Scarlett Black said:


> I am very VERY upset about this. I have purposely been avoiding the boards because I am still working through the grieving process and I am not ready to hear folks tell me that I am being silly and irrational because it's not the end of the world, must worse things can happen to someone, Oden will return, we will be better than last year, blah, blah, blah. That happened in the next post in this thread. That's when I quit reading.
> 
> I know it's not the end of the world, worse things happen to people etc. etc., but I am entitled to mourn what could have been before I move on to what is.
> 
> ...


This is hardly a tragedy. Unfortunate yes, but tragedy? No.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Five5even said:


> You should be ashamed of yourself.


+1



> We are in great shape still at PF/C. Don't get me wrong, Greg would be awesome, but Channing, Joel, LMA, Outlaw, Raef, Mcbob is a pretty solid lineup that goes 3 levels deep.


Darn tootin'



> Greg will return in due time and his absence might allow us to have another top 5 pick this year to land that last missing piece whether its trading it away for a vet, or drafting a promising talent.


That's the straight dope yo.



> So get over the fact that your "savior" is out for the year. He is far from DONE, so enjoy the year with the amazing group of young talent that KP and company have brilliantly constructed the last few years.


Exactarino. We weren't gonna do anything this year anyway. The great joy this year was going to be watching our exciting young talent improve. We're still gonna be doing that with Greg out for the season.



> There will be bumps and bruises along the way, but thats all part of the ride to ultimate success.


Those of us that stuck with the team for the last 5 years have resigned ourselves to "look to the future" as a coping mechanism. This is no time to stop coping. Even if we still had Greg we'd still be looking to the future. 

Even if Greg is out forever we've still got a really bright future. A team built around Aldridge and Roy with Kevin Pritchard in charge of adding more talent and Nate running the show would still be really ****ing good.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks for all your posts. I appreciate the ones who try to cheer me up as well as the ones who commiserate with me (which also cheer me up in that I don't feel alone with my thoughts). As for this season, don't let my post make you think that I don't love all the other players on our team. I really enjoyed watching us play last season and thought we might've made the playoffs if Roy and Aldridge hadn't been hurt for parts of the season. I'll miss Zach, but I look forward to watching Frye play. I also look forward to seeing how LaFrentz may fit into the mix. Once upon a time, he was a very good player. Maybe this could be a reemergent year for him. I disagree with anyone who thinks that not having Oden this year is good for us in anyway. It would have been great to have him grow with the team and learn how to play in the pros this year. But that's not going to happen. I'm still very excited to see Roy and Aldridge become stars in this league. Don't for a second think that I'm any less of a fan or that I have no hopes for our team this season. I'm just down about losing Greg Oden for the year. It totally sucks.

Go Blazers


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

The only shock to me is that Oden could have actually played this season with this injury. It's not like he blew out all (or any, for that matter) of his support tissue around the joint.

I realize the long-term impact is what the team is trying to keep positive, but dang, an entire year for some torn cartilage seems excessive to me. :thinking2:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

PapaG said:


> The only shock to me is that Oden could have actually played this season with this injury. It's not like he blew out all (or any, for that matter) of his support tissue around the joint.
> 
> I realize the long-term impact is what the team is trying to keep positive, but dang, an entire year for some torn cartilage seems excessive to me. :thinking2:


But then, it's not YOUR cartilage.:biggrin:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> This is hardly a tragedy. Unfortunate yes, but tragedy? No.


Tragedy is relative, right?

Is losing an entire season to a guy seen as the Blazers' best prospect in 30 years tragic? I would say, within the context of the NBA (where winning a championship would make us all ECSTATIC, in spite of its relative inconsequence) it definitely is for a Blazers' fan.

Ed O.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

When you put it that way, Ed O, it hurts all the more! And you're right.

Go Blazers


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

No, this is not a situation where Oden broke his neck and we were all just hoping that someday he'd walk again. That would be tragic. This is disappointing, a setback, whatever. The increasing number of dead US forces and Iraqis is a tragedy. AIDS is a tragedy. The reappearance of polio and TB are tragedies. Homelessness is a tragedy. Greg Oden missing a season is a disappointment.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> I'll miss Zach


Maybe that's your real problem.



> I'm just down about losing Greg Oden for the year. It totally sucks.
> 
> Go Blazers


At least we've gotten you to the point were you're saying it's "the year" rather than saying we've lost him for "maybe two seasons. He's damaged goods for the rest of his career"


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Tragedy is relative, right?
> 
> Is losing an entire season to a guy seen as the Blazers' best prospect in 30 years tragic? I would say, within the context of the NBA (where winning a championship would make us all ECSTATIC, in spite of its relative inconsequence) it definitely is for a Blazers' fan.
> 
> Ed O.


Len Bias was a tragedy. Missing a season isn't a tragedy. It's a loss of perspective to think it is.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Len Bias was a tragedy. Missing a season isn't a tragedy. It's a loss of perspective to think it is.


It's a loss of perspective to give a crap about whether the Blazers will win on opening night. But as I watch them, I'll root. I'll cheer and smile and be happy the next day if they win.

In the mean time? People will be cold and hungry outside of my apartment. Kids will lose parents around the world. Baby kittens will meow because their mama kittens are using the litter box.

We lose perspective with the NBA every time we watch a game and every time we log onto this site. To pretend like using the word "tragedy" is somehow overblown is, IMO, ridiculous. 

I hooted in joy when I heard the Blazers win the lottery. Why? Because the Blazers were going to get Oden. NOT because it was going to bring world peace, and not because Oden gets the opportunity to come to Oregon to play.

We lost Oden for a year. It's a tragedy to me because it's a big loss. It's not going to kill anyone, and Oden is going to be fine. But it's a tragedy for ME within the context of the Blazers.

Ed O.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

I look at this like winning the Powerball, telling everyone I know only to find out the numbers were printed wrong.

But hey there's next year right?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> It's a loss of perspective to give a crap about whether the Blazers will win on opening night. But as I watch them, I'll root. I'll cheer and smile and be happy the next day if they win.


No, that's not a loss of perspective. If you thought it was a matter of life and death, then you would be losing perspective. To give a crap though isn't losing perspective.


> In the mean time? People will be cold and hungry outside of my apartment. Kids will lose parents around the world. Baby kittens will meow because their mama kittens are using the litter box.
> 
> We lose perspective with the NBA every time we watch a game and every time we log onto this site. To pretend like using the word "tragedy" is somehow overblown is, IMO, ridiculous.


Hmmm, I don't lose perspective every time I watch a NBA game or log onto this site, but you might,,,I take your word for it and if you think this is a tragedy then as you admit it's losing perspective.

Don't get me wrong, I was as disappointed as anyone, but to call it a tragedy is really reaching in my opinion.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

YardApe said:


> I look at this like winning the Powerball, telling everyone I know only to find out the numbers were printed wrong.
> 
> But hey there's next year right?


More like you have to wait a year to get your money,,,hopefully.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> No, that's not a loss of perspective. If you thought it was a matter of life and death, then you would be losing perspective. To give a crap though isn't losing perspective.


Sure it is. Nothing the Blazers does really matters. All that matters is how they make us feel.



> Hmmm, I don't lose perspective every time I watch a NBA game or log onto this site, but you might,,,I take your word for it and if you think this is a tragedy then as you admit it's losing perspective.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was as disappointed as anyone, but to call it a tragedy is really reaching in my opinion.


You're being very selective, which is OK but a bit hypocritical.

You are "disappointed as anyone", but you claim that others are losing perspective. Either you aren't as disappointed as we are or you lose perspective, as well. I don't see how you can have it both ways.

As for me? Of course it's losing perspective. I temporarily suspend my disbelief every time I step into a movie theater or read a novel... it's part of being entertained. With sports like the NBA, buying in (emotionally) entails the down times in order for the up times to mean something. At least for me.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Disappointment or unfortunate doesn't equate tragedy. This simply isn't a tragedy in my eyes. If it was carreer ending maybe, but this is like he stayed another year in college, we just get him a year later. To be fair there is the question of how well he'll recover, but at this time I think tragedy is extreme.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> As for me? Of course it's losing perspective. I temporarily suspend my disbelief every time I step into a movie theater or read a novel... it's part of being entertained. With sports like the NBA, buying in (emotionally) entails the down times in order for the up times to mean something. At least for me.
> 
> Ed O.


Do you really? I mean you know it's not reality don't you? Getting into a story or movie isn't losing perspective even if you are temporary putting reality on hold.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Exactly, Ed O. It works both ways. If it's not a tragedy now then winning the title must not be viewed as a triumph. If you're not upset now, then I expect you all to not be very excited when we win the title, cuz hey it's not world peace, it's just a championship.

What happened, by the way? He didn't even hurt it in a game. He just got off his couch and that was that. There were no signs of this before he was drafted and now he just happens to hurt himself? How can we expect him to stay healthy after he recovers from this surgery. Will he no longer be able to get off the couch?? Ugh.

Go Blazers


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I looked up tragedy in the dictionary. One of the definitions is "misfortune." That definitely applies here. And like Ed O was saying, it's all within the confines of basketball. It's a tragedy within the parameters of being fan. I think comparing it to AIDS and other calamities is a testament to how hurt everyone is. You have to compare it to that to help you get over it.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> What happened, by the way? He didn't even hurt it in a game. He just got off his couch and that was that. There were no signs of this before he was drafted and now he just happens to hurt himself? How can we expect him to stay healthy after he recovers from this surgery. Will he no longer be able to get off the couch?? Ugh.
> 
> Go Blazers


Speed, I know it sounds crazy, but all it takes to injure the knee cartilage is to step the wrong way. It's completely plausible to me that he injured his knee that way.

For the record, I hope the Blazers bought that couch and burned it.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

If he's that fragile, he could have other injuries. It's so horrible. I hope he's okay next year. Dang it, I'll be so mad if he's Kwame Olowokandich.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Do you really? I mean you know it's not reality don't you? Getting into a story or movie isn't losing perspective even if you are temporary putting reality on hold.


Sure I know it's not reality. But sometimes I cry during a movie... even as I know that I'm being manipulated. I also know that Larry David's life isn't REALLY that funny, but I laugh at CYE. I know that Kurt Russell isn't REALLY driving a car really fast head-on into a carfull of girls, but it doesn't stop me from wincing at the memory of the gore it led to onscreen.

Oden's a man. He's a kid. He's super-rich.

He's also entirely separate from me, and not as important--on a human level--as the homeless guy who hangs out outside of the karaoke bar I frequent. I talk to that gentleman, and I've given him McDonald's french fries before. He's a more "real" part of my life.

Why do I care about Oden? Because he plays basketball, and because he plays (or will play) for the Portland Trail Blazers. That he can't play for the team for a year? And that he might never fully recover to be the HoF/all-time great we all hope for him to be?

For me, as a Blazers fan? At this time? It's tragic.

Ed O.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> If he's that fragile, he could have other injuries. It's so horrible. I hope he's okay next year. Dang it, I'll be so mad if he's Kwame Olowokandich.


Speed, my point is that Oden isn't any more fragile than anyone else. That kind of injury can happen to anyone that can rotate their foot.

Frankly, be glad it wasn't an injury sustained through playing. That would indicate a degenerative condition. This was just bad luck.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

NathanLane said:


> If he's that fragile, he could have other injuries. It's so horrible. I hope he's okay next year. Dang it, I'll be so mad if he's *Kwame Olowokandich.*


I don't care who you are.......thats funny! :lol:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

NathanLane said:


> Exactly, Ed O. It works both ways. If it's not a tragedy now then winning the title must not be viewed as a triumph. If you're not upset now, then I expect you all to not be very excited when we win the title, cuz hey it's not world peace, it's just a championship.
> 
> *What happened, by the way? He didn't even hurt it in a game. He just got off his couch and that was that. There were no signs of this before he was drafted and now he just happens to hurt himself? How can we expect him to stay healthy after he recovers from this surgery. Will he no longer be able to get off the couch?? Ugh.*
> 
> Go Blazers


I believe he injured himself playing "Dance Dance Revolution" and is embarrassed about it and won't admit it.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> I believe he injured himself playing "Dance Dance Revolution" and is embarrassed about it and won't admit it.


What makes you think that? I'm not calling you out, I'm just curious. It doesn't seem like you bend your knee to the extent to cause a cartilage tear. I could see an impact injury from it, but there was no evidence that his tear was from repeated wear.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

NathanLane said:


> *What happened*, by the way? He didn't even hurt it in a game. He just got off his couch and that was that. There were no signs of this before he was drafted and now he just happens to hurt himself? How can we expect him to stay healthy after he recovers from this surgery. Will he no longer be able to get off the couch?? Ugh.
> 
> Go Blazers



The 100,000 question. 

What I know from reading articles and listening to interviews since "the announcement" is that an article came out that claimed different NBA sources around the league said there was a red flag on Oden's right knee. KP said that the pre-draft MRIs on Oden's knees were pristine. Something strange happened, Oden complains of knee soreness and the second MRI shows problems with the right knee that could indicate the need for MF surgery (one Dr.'s opinion prior to the scope) and then Oden ends up getting MF surgery on the right knee.

What I get from all that is either: this was all a big freakish coincidence (NBA sources saying they were concerned about the right knee and Oden has MF surgery on the right knee); or the Blazers missed something the first time around; or the Blazers knew the risks and decided Oden was worth it (the eastern conference GM that said he knew about the right knee issue also said he still would have drafted Oden); or the other sources are lying to make the Blazers look bad.

Anyone catch Canzano's article today where he implies the Blazers lied or twisted the truth about ticketholder calling for refunds? How dare Canzano accuse the Blazer management of twisting the facts. :biggrin:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

maxiep said:


> What makes you think that? I'm not calling you out, I'm just curious. It doesn't seem like you bend your knee to the extent to cause a cartilage tear. I could see an impact injury from it, but there was no evidence that his tear was from repeated wear.


Here is the "smoking gun" photo on KFXX's website. It was taken on Aug 30th.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

maxiep said:


> What makes you think that? I'm not calling you out, I'm just curious. It doesn't seem like you bend your knee to the extent to cause a cartilage tear. I could see an impact injury from it, but there was no evidence that his tear was from repeated wear.



Is there evidence that the injury was from a single tramatic event?

Not calling out, wondering (see my prior post)


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> Here is the "smoking gun" photo on KFXX's website. It was taken on Aug 30th.


What if I posted a picture of Oden getting off of a couch? Is that a "smoking gun" photo too? Seriously, it's a picture of him in an arcade.

From what little I know about cartilage injuries, that video game doesn't appear to be a contributing factor.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Is there evidence that the injury was from a single tramatic event?
> 
> Not calling out, wondering (see my prior post)


There were a few things that point to it happening suddenly

1. His first pain in that knee occurred getting up from the couch. When I tore my cartilage, it was the first time I noticed pain. Afterward, my knee would swell.

2. He didn't have any swelling in his knees until the past few weeks. If his cartilage was deteriorating or was caused by wear and tear, he should have had increasing swelling long before.

3. The joint according to the doctor, was really clean. If it were wear and tear, there would have been shards of cartilage floating throughout the joint. Instead, there was the torn cartilage and it was cleanly shorn. To me, that says a one-time injury.

Again, all of this is just speculation. I just don't find the evidence 1080 has provided as compelling.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> Here is the "smoking gun" photo on KFXX's website. It was taken on Aug 30th.


Yeah, that's some smoking gun. Look at that tall guy writhing on the ground and grabbing his knee!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

maxiep said:


> What if I posted a picture of Oden getting off of a couch? Is that a "smoking gun" photo too? Seriously, it's a picture of him in an arcade.
> 
> From what little I know about cartilage injuries, that video game doesn't appear to be a contributing factor.


It's a more plausible explanation than getting off the couch.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> It's a more plausible explanation than getting off the couch.


I'll ask again, how is it more plausible? The injury appears to be a one time tear, not a repeated use injury. Do you bend your knees beyond 90 degrees during that video game?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

maxiep said:


> There were a few things that point to it happening suddenly
> 
> 1. His first pain in that knee occurred getting up from the couch. When I tore my cartilage, it was the first time I noticed pain. Afterward, my knee would swell.
> 
> ...


Good points. I'm guessing, because you have been here and probably reading a lot of articles that the shards idea is accurate . . . it almost sounds like that would clear the issue, does it?

(What I heard is there wasn't a lot of flaking which is a very good thing when talking about recovery)


Did you catch the yahoo article about the different sources who were concerned about Oden's right knee? I just don't know what to make of that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I remember when I hurt my back. Well actually I remember when I realized it was hurt. I had been laying in bed watching tv and had to pee so I went to get up and couldn't stand up straight or extend my left leg all the way. I think I hurt my back when I picked up a lawn mower and put in the back of a station wagon, but I didn't feel anything at the time. Only after lying down for a while letting it stiffen up did I notice it. My point being it may be that is just when he notice his knee was hurt when he got off the couch.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

maxiep said:


> I'll ask again, how is it more plausible? The injury appears to be a one time tear, not a repeated use injury. Do you bend your knees beyond 90 degrees during that video game?


*You can do all kinds of twisting and turning* of your knees when playing that video game! The reported date of August 30th fits the timeline pretty well. Personally I don't there is anything wrong with playing the game, but it is definitely a more plausible explanation than getting off the couch!


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

This was a repost. Please delete.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> *You can do all kinds of twisting and turning* of your knees when playing that video game! The reported date of August 30th fits the timeline pretty well. Personally I don't there is anything wrong with playing the game, but it is definitely a more plausible explanation than getting off the couch!


But didn't Oden report pain in his knee before then? And again, I'll ask why is it more plausible? It looks like with that video game you keep your knees only slightly bent. It's hard to see how the cartilage could slip in the joint and get torn when your knees are bent less than 90 degrees.

If it were a repeated impact injury, I may be inclined to agree with you. However, all signs point to a one time tear.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> *You can do all kinds of twisting and turning* of your knees when playing that video game! The reported date of August 30th fits the timeline pretty well. Personally I don't there is anything wrong with playing the game, but *it is definitely a more plausible explanation than getting off the couch*!


That being said, wouldn't it then be even "a more plausible explanation" that this injury occurred during action seen in the videos on Blazers.com that we have seen of him playing full court hoops in August with his teammates at the practice facility? That's been known to hurt some knees, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I think Oden should be restricted from playing video games, getting off the couch (my favorite) and playing basketball.

If he does that, he should be fine. :biggrin:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

PapaG said:


> That being said, wouldn't it then be even "a more plausible explanation" that this injury occurred during action seen in the videos on Blazers.com that we have seen of him playing full court hoops in August with his teammates at the practice facility? That's been known to hurt some knees, unless I am mistaken.


That would be more plausible has someone reported that he injured it that way. That is not the case though.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Good points. I'm guessing, because you have been here and probably reading a lot of articles that the shards idea is accurate . . . it almost sounds like that would clear the issue, does it?
> 
> (What I heard is there wasn't a lot of flaking which is a very good thing when talking about recovery)
> 
> ...


Pritchard is quoted in the Oregonian saying that he knows who the Eastern Conference source is and that he has no idea why the source would say this.

I am guessing it is either Isiah Thomas saying this as a pre-emptive strike on Randolph failing or Ainge for having bad luck in the lottery.

The question I have is why would other teams have done extensive physical testing on Oden's knees? I simply do not buy it, and the negative leaks from Orlando have nothing to do with Greg's knees.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> That would be more plausible has someone reported that he injured it that way. That is not the case though.


Who is sourcing the video game? Big Suke and his plant at Big Al's? :lol:


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

PapaG said:


> That being said, wouldn't it then be even "a more plausible explanation" that this injury occurred during action seen in the videos on Blazers.com that we have seen of him playing full court hoops in August with his teammates at the practice facility? That's been known to hurt some knees, unless I am mistaken.


The difference is that 1080 can't get any press by coming to a sensible conclusion.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

"Getting up off the couch" is not a plausible explanation. Too bad you guys don't realize that.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> That would be more plausible has someone reported that he injured it that way. That is not the case though.


It wasn't "reported", it was "speculated".

Do you really think the folks at 1080 buy what they're shoveling?


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> "Getting up off the couch" is not a plausible explanation. Too bad you guys don't realize that.


Okay, let me walk you through this, even though it's been previously explained in another thread. IF you swing your legs off of a couch and IF your legs are at more than 90 degrees and IF your foot isn't aligned with your femur and then IF you put your body weight on that misaligned knee joint, you run the risk of a cartilage tear.

As I also said in a previous thread, I saw a teammate of mine in HS tear his knee cartilage by getting up from a squat at the end of doing "up downs" as part of pre game calisthenics. 

Whether you want to believe it or not, getting off of a couch is a completely plausible explanation for the type of injury Oden suffered, and infinitely more plausible than what 1080 came up with.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> "Getting up off the couch" is not a plausible explanation. Too bad you guys don't realize that.


Let me approach this issue from a different direction. Why isn't getting off of a couch a plausible explanation?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

maxiep said:


> It wasn't "reported", it was "speculated".
> 
> Do you really think the folks at 1080 buy what they're shoveling?


Your entire argument appears to be one of "If 1080 reported it, it can't be true!" However, they do have a photograph of Oden at Big Al's which has the video game and it was said to be taken on August 30th. Clearly dancing can put stress on one's knees, much more than "getting off the couch" I would venture to say. To me, it's the most reasonable explanation of the injury that I've heard. I'm guessing that he hurt it there and then tried to practice on it. Then when it swelled up he had it checked out.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

PapaG said:


> Pritchard is quoted in the Oregonian saying that he knows who the Eastern Conference source is and that he has no idea why the source would say this.
> 
> I am guessing it is either Isiah Thomas saying this as a pre-emptive strike on Randolph failing or Ainge for having bad luck in the lottery.
> 
> The question I have is why would other teams have done extensive physical testing on Oden's knees? I simply do not buy it, and the negative leaks from Orlando have nothing to do with Greg's knees.


Yeah, the latest thing is that a GM knew Oden had a bad right knee, and he knew it in Orlando. Of course, he never saw an MRI nor did he tell anyone until now. Umm...yeah...


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

maxiep said:


> Let me approach this issue from a different direction. Why isn't getting off of a couch a plausible explanation?


Because 19 year old kids don't tear cartilege in their knees when getting up off the couch.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> Because 19 year old kids don't tear cartilege in their knees when getting up off the couch.


That's weak circular sauce, TLo.

Ed O.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O said:


> That's weak circular sauce, TLo.
> 
> Ed O.


*WEAK MY A$$!* Why don't you cite some history of cartilege injuries that occured when teenagers were getting off the couch? That's the most ridiculous thing I ever heard!


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

http://www.digg.com/basketball/Greg_Oden_Hurt_Playing_Dance_Dance_Revolution_or_Dancing_with_Hotties


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> Your entire argument appears to be one of "If 1080 reported it, it can't be true!" However, they do have a photograph of Oden at Big Al's which has the video game and it was said to be taken on August 30th.


Actually, my argument is based on the type of injury he sustained. It was a clean tear, not a repetitive motion cartilage injury. I don't want to be rude, but why are you assuming what you want me to say rather than reading what I actually am saying? Frankly, it's discourteous.

And I listened to that broadcast. Never did they report it. Never did they say "We know how Oden hurt his knee". They speculated this is how it "may" have happened, and they did it tongue-in-cheek. Go ahead and e-mail them, and ask them how sure they are that the Dance, Dance, Revolution game was responsible. They'll tell you it's one possibility, but they don't really know.



TLo said:


> Clearly dancing can put stress on one's knees, much more than "getting off the couch" I would venture to say. To me, it's the most reasonable explanation of the injury that I've heard. I'm guessing that he hurt it there and then tried to practice on it. Then when it swelled up he had it checked out.


Dancing (let's say any impact) puts stress on your knees. However, that's an impact stress. As I've said before, if Oden had floating debris showing pulverized cartilage, I'd be right there with you (although putting more blame on the scrimmaging). However, he didn't show any debris in his joint. He didn't show deteriorated cartilage. He showed a clean cut in the cartilage. 

I know getting off the couch sounds ridiculous, but if you don't like how he did it, think about him getting knocked to the court, squatting up with one foot akimbo and injuring it that way. It's the same movement.

Finally, he reported pain when he got off the couch. That was the first time he reported pain. You explanation doesn't address why he had pain in his knee before, but never had knee pain playing DDR. The couch incident also occurred BEFORE August 30th.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> Because 19 year old kids don't tear cartilege in their knees when getting up off the couch.


Don't focus on the activity. Focus on the movement. That kind of movement causes cartilage injuries in people of all ages, all the time.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> *WEAK MY A$$!* Why don't you cite some history of cartilege injuries that occured when teenagers were getting off the couch? That's the most ridiculous thing I ever heard!


I'm sorry, but didn't Greg say when he first* noticed* the pain it when getting off the couch? That is not the same thing as tearing it while getting off the couch. Swelling around the tear had likely set in while he was resting, he got up, and then thought 'what the heck is wrong with my knee?'.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

maxiep said:


> Actually, my argument is based on the type of injury he sustained. It was a clean tear, not a repetitive motion cartilage injury. I don't want to be rude, but why are you assuming what you want me to say rather than reading what I actually am saying? Frankly, it's discourteous.
> 
> And I listened to that broadcast. Never did they report it. Never did they say "We know how Oden hurt his knee". They speculated this is how it "may" have happened, and they did it tongue-in-cheek. Go ahead and e-mail them, and ask them how sure they are that the Dance, Dance, Revolution game was responsible. They'll tell you it's one possibility, but they don't really know.
> 
> ...



I apologize for being discourteous. I have to watch myself so I don't go overboard sometimes.  However, I believe a clean cut in the cartilege is more consistent with a single impact injury that you could get twisting your knee awkwardly while playing that dancing game. I would have expected more pulverized cartilege had he spent much more time practicing with the injury afterwards. If he injured the knee on August 30th there would not have been enough time for pulverized cartilege to develop.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

http://blogtown.portlandmercury.com/2007/09/oden_the_rumor.php



> This weekend, a friend of mine at Nike (no, not this guy) told me the top-secret rumor going around town that Greg Oden damaged his knee by playing Dance Dance Revolution. I was sworn to secrecy, but now that other media outlets are reporting it (complete with blurry camera photo images), I guess the cat is out of the bag.
> 
> Blazers fans, are you upset? Does it matter to you how an athlete gets injured?
> 
> ...


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

TLo said:


> I apologize for being discourteous. I have to watch myself so I don't go overboard sometimes.  However, I believe a clean cut in the cartilege is more consistent with a single impact injury that you could get twisting your knee awkwardly while playing that dancing game. I would have expected more pulverized cartilege had he spent much more time practicing with the injury afterwards. If he injured the knee on August 30th there would not have been enough time for pulverized cartilege to develop.


No worries. Here's the evidence that points away from DDR to me:

1. That game doesn't appear to bend the joint far enough to damage that cartilage. You have to open the joint to be able to expose the cartilage to cut it.

2. He never reported hurting his knee playing DDR. You don't think if he twisted his knee and stopped playing the game and limping around the arcade no one would have noticed? I find that highly unlikely.

3. Cartilage injuries don't hurt after they occur. They hurt when they occur. The swelling occurs afterward, but not the pain. He experienced pain on his vacation, but didn't report pain afterward until he started experiencing swelling?

It just looks like we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PapaG said:


> Pritchard is quoted in the Oregonian saying that he knows who the Eastern Conference source is and that he has no idea why the source would say this.
> 
> I am guessing it is either Isiah Thomas saying this as a pre-emptive strike on Randolph failing or Ainge for having bad luck in the lottery.
> 
> The question I have is why would other teams have done extensive physical testing on Oden's knees? I simply do not buy it, and the negative leaks from Orlando have nothing to do with Greg's knees.


Maybe it was Boston spreading lies to make Portland look bad . . . I wouldn't expect a GM to go that far to make an organization look bad. But I guess I wouldn't expect the Blazers to miss something like this either so who knows. It does bug me though . . . I just keep thinking what are the odds.

Anyways, I don't know if you can pass all the blame to one organization. The article says there were several NBA people who suspected something and that at the Orlando pre-draft camp, Oden's physical had a red dot on his right knee. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YF?slug=aw-redflags091307&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

No one else seems as bugged about this article as I do . . . maybe this was all just one big coincidence. I'm starting to lean that way.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> http://blogtown.portlandmercury.com/2007/09/oden_the_rumor.php
> 
> This weekend, a friend of mine at Nike (no, not this guy) told me the top-secret rumor going around town that Greg Oden damaged his knee by playing Dance Dance Revolution. I was sworn to secrecy, *but now that other media outlets are reporting it (complete with blurry camera photo images*), I guess the cat is out of the bag.


Yep, still a rumor, and the Big Al's photo shows nothing. 

Come on TLo. You have to bring more than this.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

maxiep said:


> No worries. Here's the evidence that points away from DDR to me:
> 
> 1. That game doesn't appear to bend the joint far enough to damage that cartilage. You have to open the joint to be able to expose the cartilage to cut it.
> 
> ...



Yep, we'll just have to agree to disagree.

1. It depends on the individual playing the game. You make lots of different contortions playing that game. Check out some youtubes and you'll see what I mean.

2. I think he is embarrassed about it. Apparently at least a few people saw him...thus the picture and the rumors.

3. Yes, he didn't report the injury until after it started swelling.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Maybe it was Boston spreading lies to make Portland look bad . . . I wouldn't expect a GM to go that far to make an organization look bad. But I guess I wouldn't expect the Blazers to miss something like this either so who knows. It does bug me though . . . I just keep thinking what are the odds.
> 
> Anyways, I don't know if you can pass all the blame to one organization. The article says there were several NBA people who suspected something and that at the Orlando pre-draft camp, Oden's physical had a red dot on his right knee.
> 
> ...


He tested at a 32" standing vertical. He also tested faster in the lane agility drill than did Kevin Durant as well as the 3/4 sprint and was only .07 seconds slower than Aaron Brooks. What red flag could that possibly raise short of having an MRI being done at the camp??? 

http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/06/greg_oden_is_a_freak_of_nature.html

Yahoo has been wrong on more than one sports story, BTW.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

PapaG said:


> Yep, still a rumor, and the Big Al's photo shows nothing.
> 
> Come on TLo. You have to bring more than this.


It's all I got, but it's still the best explanation I've heard. Frankly, I'd be a lot more worried if he did injure his knee by just getting off the couch.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> It's all I got, but it's still the best explanation I've heard. Frankly, I'd be a lot more worried if he did injure his knee by just getting off the couch.


That's fair. 

Would it also be fair to surmise that GO hurt his knee at the workouts that Roy got everybody voluntarily back to Portland for this summer?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

PapaG said:


> That's fair.
> 
> Would it also be fair to surmise that GO hurt his knee at the workouts that Roy got everybody voluntarily back to Portland for this summer?


It's possible, but there were no reports of him getting hurt at the workouts.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> *WEAK MY A$$!* Why don't you cite some history of cartilege injuries that occured when teenagers were getting off the couch? That's the most ridiculous thing I ever heard!


It's no more ridiculous than hurting cartilege playing DDR. Can you cite some history of cartilege injuries that occured when teenagers were playing DDR?

Why would cartilege damage from couches normally be reported? How am I supposed to know whether it's happened before?

If you are asked why it's ridiculous, and then you say it's because it just doesn't happen? That's circular. And it's a weak, weak reason.

Ed O.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> It's possible, but there were no reports of him getting hurt at the workouts.


There are also no reports of him getting hurt at Big Al's. I want a writhing on the floor smoking gun.

There are reports of him being hurt at the Orlando camp, however. I have to say that based on the numbers he posted I don't see how he could have been hurt at the camp.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Ed O said:


> It's no more ridiculous than hurting cartilege playing DDR. Can you cite some history of cartilege injuries that occured when teenagers were playing DDR?
> 
> Why would cartilege damage from couches normally be reported? How am I supposed to know whether it's happened before?
> 
> ...


It only takes common sense to realize a knee injury would more likely occur while playing DDR than getting up off the couch. How can you dispute that?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

PapaG said:


> There are also no reports of him getting hurt at Big Al's. I want a writhing on the floor smoking gun.
> 
> There are reports of him being hurt at the Orlando camp, however. I have to say that based on the numbers he posted I don't see how he could have been hurt at the camp.


I've posted a couple of links to where there have at least been "rumors" of him getting hurt at Big Al's. That is more than anything that supports him getting hurt at the practices.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PapaG said:


> Yahoo has been wrong on more than one sports story, BTW.



I realize that and if this was the writer's opinion, I could easily dismiss this article.

But he quotes sources around the league, so either he is lying, has misstated their statement or the sources are lying.

No one wants to believe KP is misleading us but is willing to beleive that other GM are out to mislead. Probably no one is misleading . . .


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> I've posted a couple of links to where there have at least been "rumors" of him getting hurt at Big Al's. That is more than anything that supports him getting hurt at the practices.


I've heard rumors and seen links of his knee being toast as far back as Orlando.

So what?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PapaG said:


> I've heard rumors and seen links of his knee being toast as far back as Orlando.
> 
> So what?



It sounds like the only source you are willing to consider credible are the Blazers. Everybody else is either a wrong or so what kind of deal.

He is just saying there is some talk that it may have been due to DDR (I don't understand what the problem with that is, it is better than it happening by getting off the couch IMO)


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> It sounds like the only source you are willing to consider credible are the Blazers. Everybody else is either a wrong or so what kind of deal.
> 
> He is just saying there is some talk that it may have been due to DDR (I don't understand what the problem with that is, it is better than it happening by getting off the couch IMO)


I understand that. He also said that his was a more plausible explanation than getting off of the couch. Considering that statement, isn't it also more plausible that he hurt it while playing at the practice facility? 

I also am not throwing out the anonymous sources offered by Yahoo. What I do take into account in light of these 'revelations' is the circumstantial evidence of his incredible workout numbers and the fact that NONE of the negative buzz post-Orlando focused on a knee.

I consider all sides, and at this point blaming the Blazers for ignoring something or Oden for being embarrassed to admit something is a stretch IMO.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

maxiep said:


> Let me approach this issue from a different direction. Why isn't getting off of a couch a plausible explanation?



People, people, people.

Didn't you actually read Oden's blog? He clearly stated he hurt the knee getting off of his COACH. 

Everyone just jumped to the conclusion that it was a typo......but was it? Nate strikes me as the kind of guy who would get into Ultimate Cage Fighting and all that. Maybe he was testing the kids toughness with a kneebar and twisted just a smidge too far.

Sound implausible? Keep in mind that one of the top MMA training schools (TeamQuest) has their gym in Gresham! UFC champ Randy Couture used to live in Portland! None dare call it conspiracy!!!!

In related news, My new tin-foil hat is quite stylish! :biggrin:


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

PapaG said:


> I understand that. He also said that his was a more plausible explanation than getting off of the couch. Considering that statement, isn't it also more plausible that he hurt it while playing at the practice facility?
> 
> I also am not throwing out the anonymous sources offered by Yahoo. What I do take into account in light of these 'revelations' is the circumstantial evidence of his incredible workout numbers and the fact that NONE of the negative buzz post-Orlando focused on a knee.
> 
> I consider all sides, and at this point blaming the Blazers for ignoring something or Oden for being embarrassed to admit something is a stretch IMO.



It's good to hear you just don't throw all that out (yahoo story), but consider it with everything else and then conclude the Blazers are not to blame. I mean that . . . I read opinions on this board to see what others think (and beleive it or not to change how I am thinking) . . . and when I thought you were just diregarding the article I figure you are one of the kool aid drinking Blazer fans.

I've stated here that in the midst of my down point, I was convinced that the Blazers missed something or choice to accept the risk. A couple days later I'm more leaning to the fact it was just one hell of a coincidence. 
I also see you're point that maybe "sources" are raising it now because it is easy to do after they know the injury. I respectfully don't think so, but understand that is a possibility.

As for how it happened, I think everyone, including the Blazers don't really know . . . I hope it was from scrimmage because the idea it was from getting off the couch or playiing DDR scares me with regard to Oden's durability.

Note: Things I would like to see but will never happen is I would like to see this draft camp physical with the red dot on the right knee and also have an independent doctor review the pre-draft MRI by the Blazers . . . but I better just start accepting the fact Oden is gone for at least the year . . . obviously I am having a hard time accepting this . . . 



I


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

I just had a moment and I feel better about the Oden situation. My office is full of NBA giveaways from games I have attended throughout the country. I just noticed my Sonics rally towel in the corner and thought, well... it really could be worse, at least I'll have an NBA team in town in 2008-2009. 

SB


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> It only takes common sense to realize a knee injury would more likely occur while playing DDR than getting up off the couch. How can you dispute that?


Following that logical pattern, it is then more likely damage occurred during a basketball scrimmage or workout than while playing DDR.

:azdaja:


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

PapaG said:


> Following that logical pattern, it is then more likely damage occurred during a basketball scrimmage or workout than while playing DDR.
> 
> :azdaja:



No one has reported that he injured the knee during a scrimmage or workout and there have not been any rumors to that effect either. However, there *has *been speculation that he injured it playing DDR.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

TLo said:


> No one has reported that he injured the knee during a scrimmage or workout and there have not been any rumors to that effect either. However, there *has *been speculation that he injured it playing DDR.


I am speculating that he hurt it scrimmaging and didn't notice it until the inflammation started causing pain.

There. Now it's a rumor, or speculation, or whatever you want to call it.


----------

